#upstart 2007-08-13
<newpers> what's the program that shows you your mouse buttons
<newpers> it may be an xorg application
<newpers> like if i click left button it prints 1
<newpers> wrong channel
#upstart 2007-08-15
* Starting logfile irclogs/upstart.log
<vlt> Hello. I just upgraded from Ubuntu Edgy (which was a fresh install with upstart) to Feisty using aptitude. Now the system only boots to runlevel "unknown". I always have to login and run `telinit 3` (sic!) to start all the daemons and the dm. `telinit 2` results in `runlevel` => "unknown", too. What is missing here?
<vlt> I there a way to reconfigure upstart to the default behavior?
<vlt> s/I /Is /
* Starting logfile irclogs/upstart.log
#upstart 2007-08-16
<eXosypher> hellu
<eXosypher> anyone alive? 
<eXosypher> :(
<vlt> Hello. I just upgraded from Ubuntu Edgy (which was a fresh install with upstart) to Feisty. Now the system only boots to runlevel "unknown". I always have to login and run `telinit 3` (sic!) to start all the daemons and the dm. `telinit 2` results in `runlevel` => "unknown", too. There's no /etc/inittab file and no "single" or similar argument in /proc/cmdline. What is wrong here?
<ion_> Id suggest sending the question to the mailing list.
<vlt> ion_: Ok, thank you.
<docwhat> Hello!  Is logd supposed to be running all the time?
<docwhat> This is ubuntu....
<Keybuk> in edgy it does, in feisty it doesn't
<docwhat> Ah.
<docwhat> Where does it log output to?
<docwhat> I'm sort of expecting behaviour like in supervise or runit.....
<docwhat> I love the way the logging works there (ie, it uses stdout/stderr not magic logging functions).
<Keybuk> /var/log/boot
<Keybuk> logd captures stdout/stderr of running jobs
<docwhat> Keybuk: Are you familiar with how supervise does it?
<Keybuk> no
<docwhat> It's similar.... There is a processes (one per daemon to be logged) that is kept always running (respawn).  This process just adds a timestamp to each line and writes it to a file with buffering options you set.  It's nice because your daemon doesn't need: sysklogd libraries, fancy logging routines, or behave differently depending on if you're testing it or running it production.
<docwhat> logd with 'console logged' sounds similar.  Except for the running one per daemon.
<Keybuk> though it does mean you end up with lots and lots and lots of processes
<Keybuk> consuming lots and lots of resources
<docwhat> The other neat thing is that the daemon can segfault without loosing logging output.  Equally, you can change the logging or role the log without restarting the daemon!
<docwhat> The loging processes usually don't consume much resources.  A logging process is cheap compared to a daemon.  It just takes input and sends it to disk.
<docwhat> You probably pay a small context switch cost vs. a single logging daemon (like sysklogd), but it is much much much simpler and easier to debug, configure and fix (and make secure!).
<Keybuk> and much more difficult to restart when you do find a bug ;)
<docwhat> Oh no, very easy.  As I said, the logger and the daemon are separate.  You can restart either/or without impacting the other.
<Keybuk> yes, but you have to restart a couple of dozen logging daemons rather than just one
<docwhat> Ah, I see what you mean.  Sure.  But the shell script for that would be: for i in /var/services/*/log; do sv restart $i ; done
<docwhat> or something similar.
<docwhat> actually, I think there is a command other than restart to do a cond-restart....
<docwhat> (ie, restart if up)
<docwhat> *shrug* another alternative is just make the init.d for the daemon include the logger there, but I figured since upstart already had a runit/supervise feel to it that this would be a nice addition.
<Keybuk> it's pretty much what we already do, no?
<docwhat> Thanks for the chat, Keybuk!  I have to go.   Have a good day. :-)
<docwhat> Yup.
#upstart 2007-08-17
<vlt> Hello. How can I re-activate logging to /var/log/boot in Feisty?
<AlexExtreme> you can't, logd is broken
<AlexExtreme> see https://bugs.launchpad.net/upstart/+bug/98955
<vlt> hmmm
<vlt> Any idea how to find out then why system boots to runlevel "unknown" only?
<AlexExtreme> nope
<vlt> AlexExtreme: And any idea how to fix it (maybe something like `dpkg-reconfigure -plow upstart`)?
<AlexExtreme> sorry, i'm not really a debian/ubuntu expert (i don't use them, i just use upstart :))
<vlt> ok
<kylem> /wkU/WIN 30
#upstart 2007-08-18
* Starting logfile irclogs/upstart.log
<vlt> Md: OT: Should your quit message be right-to-left and does only my client (irssi) display it wrong?
<Md> vlt: yes
<ion_> Probably more like irssi not supporting RTL and the terminal not supporting combining characters.
* vlt_kde waiting for Md leaving again ;-)
#upstart 2009-08-10
<wasabi_> Heh. Nice. B5.
<sadmac2> bingo?
<wasabi_> Naw. The upstart 0.6.3 tagline.
<sadmac2> ah yes
 * sadmac2 debates whether this is a bug: http://fpaste.org/xyZQ/
 * sadmac2 debates whether at 2am he really saw that...
<Stevee> good evening, i've problems with upstart and the shutdown/reboot of the system ( without compatiblity mode )
<sadmac2> Stevee: going to tell us about it or just dropping in to let us know? :P
<Stevee> okay, my problem is i try to start the job shutdown
<Stevee> but no services will be stopped
<Stevee> at the end of the script
<Stevee> i add the following:
<Stevee> post-stop script
<Stevee> halt -p
<Stevee> end script
<Stevee> the system halts correctly
<Stevee> but no services / running jobs will be stopped
<sadmac2> Stevee: what makes you think they would?
<Stevee> here you can see the script
<Stevee> v
<Stevee> v
<Stevee> http://nopaste.com/p/aUGp6c1ngb
<Stevee> and the jobs stop on shutdown
<sadmac2> Stevee: emits just says "this job may emit this event, so beware of race conditions." It doesn't actually cause the job to emit the event
<sadmac2> Stevee: add a task stanza and an "exec initctl emit shutdown"
<sadmac2> "exec initctl emit --no-wait shutdown"
<Stevee> oh, okay
<Stevee> so i didn't understand the emits command correctly
<Stevee> thanks a lot
<sadmac2> np
<Stevee> now it woks, the jobs get killed on shutdown
<Stevee> one more question
<Stevee> the shutdown binary shipped by upstart
<Stevee> can i also use that for shutdown
<Stevee> ?
<Stevee> or do i have to "start shutdown" on the shell ?
<sadmac2> it won't run your shutdown job.
<sadmac2> afaik
<sadmac2> it does the sysv-compatible runlevel transition
<Stevee> oh, okay
<Stevee> the reboot biniary is the same for reboot or
<Stevee> so i also need it ?
<Stevee> don't need it
#upstart 2009-08-11
<btm> so after upgrading from jaunty to karmic, upstart is imploding a bit with  "init: rc-sysinit main process (862) terminated with status 134". /etc/init has only four files, while apt seems to believe there should be more. if there's something I should poke at or preserve specifically that would help diagnose what happened here please let me know.
<btm> starting up in recovery mode: "init: rc-sysinit main process (863) killed by TERM signal"
<btm> rc-sysinit.conf:58 sets DEFAULT_RUNLEVEL to true if inittab lacks an initdefault line which I assume breaks the telinit call at the end of the script. commenting out the 'check for default runlevel in /etc/inittab' section fixes my bootup.
<sadmac2> btm: there was a fix for something in that area in recent trunk
<plautrba> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Escott/upstart/0.6/revision/1206/conf/rc-sysinit.conf  this?
<sadmac2> yeah. I'm kind of splitting my attention right now but that's the first bell that rang
<btm> sadmac2: word. Bug #405847 too. Don't know why I missed that one last night.
<btm> (in ubuntu)
#upstart 2009-08-12
<Keybuk> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~upstart-devel/upstart/trunk-translations/revision/1212
<Keybuk> that's kinda cute ;)
<plautrba> nih_config_token doesn't accept token with any expansion
<plautrba> is there another function or this should be fixed?
<plautrba> ehm back
<plautrba> nih_config_next_arg is that function which calls nih_config_token with NIH_CONFIG_CNLWS delimiters
<plautrba> idea is in parse_job.c - stanza_utmp() get utmp arg with nih_config_next_arg() and then expand it with environ_expand()
<soren> 7win 21
<soren> Doh.
<Keybuk> plautrba: not sure what you mean?
<plautrba> Keybuk: I call nih_config_next_arg() on positition where is "${TTY#tty}\n"
<plautrba> and it returns "${TTY"
<plautrba> because there is '#' in delimiters
<Keybuk> really, even though it's in quotes?
<plautrba> quotes are mine, just that is string
<Keybuk> oh, right
<Keybuk> that sounds likely
<Keybuk> nih_config_token() would probably need to be extended to ignore # inside { .. }
<plautrba> so I think nih_config_token() should also take care about ${ .. }
<plautrba> yes
<plautrba> not just ignore # but work with everything in ${ } in same way as it would be quoted or so
<Keybuk> could probably argue inside [ ... ] and ( ... ) too
<Keybuk> dunno whether you'd treat ${ specially
<plautrba> utmp ${TTY#tty}
<Keybuk> I mean compared to just { ... }
<Keybuk> author <foo@#bar.com>
<Keybuk> should that # be a comment? :)
<plautrba> i see
<plautrba> but that would be simply quoted
<Keybuk> one could argue that the utmp example should be quoted
<plautrba> or maybe escaped - ${TTY\#tty}
<Keybuk> right, either of those works
<Keybuk> that's kinda ugly though
<Keybuk> the reason obviously is that $... and ${...} aren't part of the config grammar
<Keybuk> they're expansions selectively applied to certain arguments
<Keybuk> well after config parsing
<sadmac2> Keybuk: responded to your comments
<Keybuk> sadmac2: great, will take a look in a second
<Keybuk> sadmac2: could you forward them to the LP review system if you haven't already?
<Keybuk> mp+9968@code.launchpad.net
<sadmac2> Keybuk: ok..
<sadmac2> Keybuk: I should have a patch for most of the stuff tonight.
<Keybuk> thanks
#upstart 2009-08-13
<mneptok> does Upstart now privide for running jobs as a user other than root without su execs?
<mneptok> *provide
#upstart 2009-08-14
<sadmac2> Keybuk: do you know if Marcel's presentation/thoughts/anything on AF_DBUS are online?
#upstart 2010-08-18
<blueyed> I have upgraded a Hardy system to Lucid, but now upstart/init fails to boot through: the system is quite borked and I'm currently using the debian testing openvz kernel. this is where it hangs currently: http://i.imgur.com/htTVL.png
<blueyed> it was hanging at bridge-network-interfaces before, then I removed this.. http://i.imgur.com/mkBjz.png before
<blueyed> s/before$//
<blueyed> upstart is in debian, but not essential as with ubuntu - it gets removed now because of the "hostname" package (I am upgrading to testing now, trying to fix the boot failure this way).
<synthead> can I use multiple exec lines in an upstart config?
<synthead> I need to daemonise two scripts but have upstart manage it
<ion> Two daemons, two things to supervise, two jobs.
<synthead> okay :)  will write another config
<cwb> I'm trying to write a simple upstart job (for puppetd); it starts fine but if I try to stop it I get: "stop: Unknown instance:" That means nothing at all to me -- could anyone give me a hint where I should start looking?
<sadmac> cwb: sounds like its already stopped, or you have puppetd set up as a job that can be started multiple times and you didn't say /which/ puppetd you meant.
<plautrba> or you need export fork|daemon  if puppetd is deamonized
<plautrba> *expect
<cwb> plautrba: I think you're right that it's got something to do with that, but upstart still didn't seem to figure out what the pid turned out to be (and pid file .. didn't seem to work); not worth it for me right now, I'm going to stick with init.d I think.
#upstart 2010-08-19
<blq_> hi
<blq_> I just switched to ubuntu 10 on one of my vservers ... I've never used upstart before, and somehow the init scripts dont get executed while booting ... I ve read http://upstart.ubuntu.com/getting-started.html but everything looks fine as far as I can tell :/
#upstart 2010-08-21
<ashb> how are you supposed to deal with post lograte (or other signals) to services?
<windydays> hello everybody.
<windydays> I have a LAMP server run UBUNTU10.04. I think upstart is really nice. But I found that apache is not started by upstart , that is why?
<windydays> anyone here?
#upstart 2011-08-15
<Sebo> Hi, I need to set up /etc/init/*.conf file for the job and I am thinking of proper *start on* and *stop on* stanzas. The job which I am defining will be responsible for running vboxheadless VM machine which I am going to assign one of the tty* terminals to (I am going to modify the /etc/init/tty4.conf so it will ssh to that VM). Could you direct me how to prepare that stanzas to make the VBox job starting and stopping at right order?
<Sebo> anyone here?
<Sebo> Hi, I need to set up /etc/init/*.conf file for the job and I am thinking of proper *start on* and *stop on* stanzas. The job which I am defining will be responsible for running vboxheadless VM machine which I am going to assign one of the tty* terminals to (I am going to modify the /etc/init/tty4.conf so it will ssh to that VM). Could you direct me how to prepare that stanzas to make the VBox job starting and stopping at right order?
<sveinse> Any activity here now?
<sveinse> Does the stanza "start on runlevel [5] or runlevel [!5]" make any sense on a task? It seems to start whenever entering or leaving runlevel 5 (which I want)
<sveinse> Hmm. Nope. The script triggers whenever a runlevel changes
<jhunt> sveinse: "start on runlevel RUNLEVEL=5 or runlevel PREVLEVEL=5". I'll add this to the cookbook tomorrow. Rather intrigued to know what sort of job this is though.
<sveinse> jhunt: The cookbook has really been a great guide to go by so thanks, and keep it up!
<jhunt> sveinse: no problem - glad it's been useful.
<sveinse> jhunt: The job is for a task that shall run whenever entering or leaving a runmode. We're building an embedded product and we're using runlevels to set different working states. Runlevel 3=appmode, 4=connected to PC, 5=upgrade and so on. The job I'm writing is thus a small task to update the display with "Upgrading device" and so on
<sveinse> jhunt: I have had a question which I think should be mentioned in the cookbook: If an event arrives, and there are two task which are affected by it; one stop and one start task. Does upstart then guarantee to stop one for the other is started?
<sveinse> I understand start jobs are started out of order, and so does stop jobs I presume. But are there any guarantees for stop _then_ start jobs?
<ryoohki> with chkconfig i can do "chkconfig service off" and the service won't start, presumably
<ryoohki> how do i do that from the cli with upstart?
<jhunt> sveinse: interesting. feel free to post questions to the upstart-devel mailing list if nobody is in the channel. yes, stop ons are handled first. I'll add that too :) gotta go...
<dcorbin_work> I just added "/sbin/initctl emit get-updates-complete" to my rc.local.  It never completes, and I cannot fathom why.  Suggestions?
<dcorbin_work> When I run that command by hand, it does finish quite quickly.  This is an ubuntu 10.4 system.
<ryoohki> with chkconfig i can do "chkconfig service off" and the service won't start( presumably); how does upstart do that from the cli?
#upstart 2011-08-16
<ryoohki> with chkconfig i can do "chkconfig service off" and the service won't start( presumably); how does upstart do that from the cli?
<marrusl> ryoohki, there really isn't an equivalent tool at this time, take a look at this:
<marrusl> http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#disabling-a-job-from-automatically-starting
#upstart 2011-08-17
<Sebo> Hi, is there anyone here?
<Sebo> Can you tell me how to make /etc/init/*.conf auto respawning job not to respawn if the main process ended while pre-stop is running?
<ryoohki> marrusl: thanks!
<Sebo> Hi, is there anyone here?
<jhunt> hi
<Sebo> Can you tell me how to make /etc/init/*.conf auto respawning job not to respawn if the main process ended while pre-stop is running?
<jhunt> you could call "stop" from pre-stop which will override the respawn stanza.
<jhunt> (you don't need to specify the name of the job - just call "stop".
<jhunt> )
<Sebo> I think I did it but it does not help
<Sebo> I created /var/run/job.pid file at the beggining of the pre-stop 
<Sebo> and in the beggining of the pre-start I just check if there is this file and if the process with the pid given in it is running
<Sebo> and if it is I do # kill -0 `cat /var/run/job.pid` && { stop; exit 0;}
<jhunt> I'm rather confused by what you're trying to do here.
<Sebo> I am trying to write a job for running VBox VM as a daemon. 
<Sebo> Therefore I created the script that exec vboxheadless -s TheVM
<jhunt> so why do you need to cancel the respawn handling? If you stop that job via the command-line, it won't respawn and it should be stopped at system shutdown too?
<Sebo> Since the VM should be stopped by calling vboxmanage controlvm TheVM acpipowerbutton ...and that command causes the VM to poweroff the virtual system and after that the main process exits I made pre-stop script to call this command. And what I found out that such configuration makes stopping the job imposible. cause the main is respawned after it finishes at pre-stop
<jhunt> the problem is that you're asking Upstart to manage that pid of the server and they you are trying to take control back by invoking vboxmanage.
<Sebo> I'd like to ask upstart to manage the vboxheadless process i.e to restart it if it for some reason went down. Hovever I would like it to stop the process not by sending the term signal but by calling vboxmanage controlvm TheVM acpipowerbutton
<Sebo> And whats more I would suppose that if the main process went unexpectedly down the upstart will call pre-start before the respawn.
<jhunt> I understand what you're trying to do now. Try running "vboxheadless" on the command line and then seeing what the exit code is when it is stopped by "vboxmanage controlvm". You should then be able to specify "normal exit ..." which will tell Upstart not to respawn it if it detects that exit code. (see "man 5 init" for details).
<Sebo> It might be a good way :)and simple 
<jhunt> you just have to hope that the exit code when vboxheadless exits via "vboxmanage" is different to if vboxheadless does actually crash for some reason. If vboxmanage is cleanly shutting the VM down, you would *expect* the vboxheadless process to "exit 0", but from what you've described, that isn't happening so that could be a bug with VBox.
<Sebo> Yep but I can make main script that'll check if the pre-stop is running and if so it could return some 'normal exit' code defined by myself
<Sebo> And I read at the upstart wiki that calling # stop JOB changes the JOB goal. How can i check inside the job scripts what the actual goal is?
<jhunt> "status job" shows the goal
<jhunt> More on that in the cookbook: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#job-states
<Sebo> J was just thinking of checking if the goal is 'stop' at the beggining of main and pre-start and if so just quit.
<pmjdebruijn> hmmm
<pmjdebruijn> I'd like to restart rsyslog after a certain point
<pmjdebruijn> is there a clean way to do this, except creating a new upstart job which does the restart
<jhunt> why do you want to restart rsyslog and what point are you referring to?
<pmjdebruijn> just an event
<pmjdebruijn> it's a special setup
<pmjdebruijn> not a normal hosts, it's ramdisk which determines it's hostname by reverse dns lookup
<pmjdebruijn> so initially it's hostname is just localhost
<pmjdebruijn> a job called nethostname set the proper hostname
<pmjdebruijn> but rsyslog is already running then
<pmjdebruijn> so I need to restart it after nethostname has run
<pmjdebruijn> for the time being a job called 'restart rsyslog' seems to way to go
<jhunt> if you don't want to delay the start of rsyslog (probably not), your proposal should work fine.
<pmjdebruijn> I though about that, but delaying rsyslog would probably mean losing messages, or possibly other hard to predict issues
<pmjdebruijn> restarting at a later point seems the safer choice
<pmjdebruijn> our rsyslog server already uses %FROMHOST% instead of %HOSTNAME% to make sure the localhost messages go into their proper files
<pmjdebruijn> using DynaFile
<jhunt> agreed
#upstart 2011-08-18
<gokulnath> Hello, this is my upstart script -->> http://pastie.org/2389884
<gokulnath> But when I rebooted the machine the process was not started
<samarama> hi 
<samarama> how can i find out whether my system already uses upstart or not?
<jhunt> what does "which initctl" return?
<jhunt> actually "ls /sbin/initctl" is safer
<samarama> i dont know wheter my system uses sysvinit or upstart. is there a way to find out?
<jhunt> If you have initctl installed, you are more than likely using upstart.
<jhunt> what O/S is it?
<samarama> ubuntu 10.04 lts
<jhunt> you're using upstart then :)
<samarama> ok. thx. on a sidenote: is there no way to find that out by checking the system itself? like some entry in /proc or somethin?
<pmjdebruijn> samarama: dpkg -l upstart ?
<pmjdebruijn> though that just checks if it's installed, not if it's actually being used
<jhunt> the problem isn't detecting upstart, it's detecting that the system *isn't* upstart.
<jhunt> Upstart supports "/sbin/init --version"
<jhunt> ... but that will do bad things on some SysV systems as they might ignore "--version".
<jhunt> you could run "strings /sbin/init" and parse the output (since SysV encodes an ident string usually and upstart has a string that encodes the output of "/sbin/init --version".
<jhunt> not though that the strings idea isn't reliable for the same reason as mentioned by pmjdebruijn - you might get back the wrong version details if init was recently upgraded.
<flu-> Does it make sense to continue using my /etc/init.d script after converting the service over to use upstart? I have some specific functionality in that script (starting with profiler hooks enabled for instance) that I'm having trouble duplicating with upstart
<flu-> so I guess a related question is, can I have arbitrary script stanzas that file on particular events?
<JanC> flu-: do you mean that you want other actions than start & stop?
<flu-> correct
<flu-> To put it in concrete terms, my existing /etc/init.d service templates respond to start, stop, restart, start-profiler and start-foreground
<flu-> the latter two used for diagnosing issues with the service
<JanC> one thing you could do is make a second job that starts the service with profiling
<flu-> and perhaps stop any existing instance before starting?
<JanC> or you could use arguments to enable profiling
<flu-> I think I like the argument approach
<flu-> I could then test if some environment variable is set in my script stanza, correct?
<JanC> yes
<flu-> nice. Think this will work just fine, thanks for the help JanC 
<pmjdebruijn> hi again
<pmjdebruijn> does anybody here know if there an easy way to _safely_ delay the tty's
<pmjdebruijn> I rather wouldn't depend them on something else (and risk not getting them at all because of an unsatisfied dependancy)
<pmjdebruijn> part of my current (small) problem is that the tty's pop up with the wrong hostname which is set during the boot process (based on reverse dns)
<pmjdebruijn> often a tty pops up with localhost still
<pmjdebruijn> I wouldn't mean just delaying them 60 seconds or so
<flu-> So I've created a new upstart job in /etc/init/commerce.conf, but I'm not seeing it in the output from 'initctl list'. I tried 'initctl reload-configuration' but it still doesn't show, what else can I check to see what's happening here?
<JanC> flu-: most likely a syntax error
<flu-> I completely agree... being that I'm on aws, I don't have a way to turn up the upstart verbosity through grub. Does it log somewhere else that I could check?
<JanC> you can change the verbosity with initctl too
<flu-> nice!
<flu-> That was extremely helpful
<JanC> oh, and it logs to syslog
<JanC> at least in Ubuntu
<flu-> yeah it did
<flu-> pointed me to the offensive line
<JanC> ☺
#upstart 2012-08-13
<Tominator> hi! is there a way to run a job before let's say apache starts?
<Tominator> is it:
<Tominator> start on starting apache?
<Tominator> and let's say it needs to be started before squid as well... is it possible to link those two like in the ordinary start on command?
<Tominator> start on starting (apache2 and squid)
<Tominator> I don't really know how to debug this so I'm asking up front
<jodh> Tominator: those 2 packages are still SysV services in Ubuntu, so you'll need to say "start on stopped rc". See http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#standard-idioms
#upstart 2012-08-14
<nepthar> Hey upstart community! I've got a question about non-zero exit codes in upstart. Typing out info now...
<nepthar> I have one upstart job which runs a web server, and another upstart job which I want to act as a crash reporter. The goal of the crash reporter is to examine the exit status of my web server and if it crashed or failed, shoot off an e-mail or something. I've managed to get the crash reporter job to run each time the web server is stopped, but the actual info that comes along with the 'stopping' even shows that the web server exited successfully, even whe
<nepthar> induce a horrible crash.
<nepthar> I've just put up a sample of my config files in paste bin, along with snippets from the corresponding log files
<nepthar> http://pastebin.com/0ZbzNhzs
<nepthar> Am I somehow incorrectly handling the failure situation?
<nepthar> For completeness, I've done more digging and discovered that setting the respawn flag causes non-zero exit status to NOT be reported in the 'stopping' event that is emitted. Question posed here: https://answers.launchpad.net/upstart/+question/205836
<SpamapS> nepthar: interesting idea
<nepthar> oh hey, thanks. Not sure if you saw (my IRC client crashed), but I posted a question about it on launchpad
<nepthar> my current workaround is to simply remove the respawn flag from my web service job
<nepthar> and the crash reporter now looks like this:
<nepthar> start on stopped RESULT=failed JOB!=xxx-crash-reporter
<nepthar> task
<nepthar> console log
<nepthar> script
<nepthar> 	case $JOB in
<nepthar> 		xxx-*)
<nepthar> 			sleep 2
<nepthar> 			echo -n "Catching stopped job [$JOB] "
<nepthar> 			date
<nepthar> 			logfile="/var/log/upstart/${JOB}.log"
<nepthar> 			desc_file="$(tempfile)"
<nepthar> 			echo "..." >> $desc_file
<nepthar> 			tail -n $LOG_LINES "$logfile" >> $desc_file
<nepthar> 			echo "Submitting notification..."
<nepthar> 			curl --data-urlencode "application=${JOB}" \
<nepthar> 			 	--data-urlencode "even=stopped" \
<nepthar> 			 	--data-urlencode "description@$desc_file" "$NOTIFY_SERVER"
<nepthar> 			echo "Restarting job..."
<nepthar> 			initctl start ${JOB} || true
<nepthar> 			echo "..done."
<nepthar> 			;;
<nepthar> 		*)
<nepthar> 			;;
<nepthar> 	esac
<nepthar> 	
<nepthar> end script
<nepthar> Ah… REALLY sorry about that…
<SpamapS> nepthar: apt-get install pastebinit :)
<nepthar> SpamapS: see http://pastebin.com/McTqEG2U
<nepthar> thanks :)
<SpamapS> nepthar: realistically, your job can take over for respawn..
<SpamapS> nepthar: not ideal, but its a workaround
<nepthar> SpampS: exactly. It takes over the respawn process, but I love the respawn limit features built in to upstart
<JanC> why not do the crash-reporting from the webserver job?
<SpamapS> indeed, it will have more insight if the webserver is its own child and in its own process group
#upstart 2012-08-15
<mattrae_> yay there's an upstart channel :) hopefully someone has some ideas there.. i have an upstart job stuck in pre-start.. 'status nova-network' reports 'nova-network stop/pre-start, process 389' but there is no process with PID 389
<mattrae_> how do i go about debugging this state and i'm wondering why there is no pid 389
<mattrae_> ?
<mattrae_> this isn't the stock nova-network upstart job.. its customized and i don't have all the scripts called in pre-start. the person i'm helping has ran the upstart job script manually without problems
<mattrae_> the pre-start script does do some stuff creating a cgroup for nova-network.. wondering if that could possibly be related to the pid question
<mattrae_> anything i should take a look at?
<mattrae_> and any way to deal with a upstart job stuck in pre-start?
<mattrae_> so far this has only happened after a reboot on initial startup
<SpamapS> mattrae_: does your job perhaps specify 'expect fork' but the main process does not fork?
<SpamapS> mattrae_: thats the only time I've seen upstart reference non-existant pids
<mattrae_> SpamapS: ahh cool thanks.. yeah, no 'expect fork' is used
<SpamapS> mattrae_: cgroups shouldn't have any bearing, as upstart has no awareness of them..
<SpamapS> mattrae_: but if you were going to setup a cgroup, seems like it would need to be in the actual script section, not pre-start
<SpamapS> depends on how its being used I guess
<mattrae_> oh good to know cgroups shouldn't be a problem. they're doing cgcreate in pre-start and cgexec in the actual script.
<mattrae_> SpamapS: know of how to deal with a job stuck in pre-start?
<SpamapS> mattrae_: well usually stop would do it
<SpamapS> mattrae_: the fact that its waiting on a non-esistant process is very weird
<SpamapS> mattrae_: anything in /var/log/syslog or /var/log/dmesg about the job?
<mattrae_> SpamapS: ohh thanks, i will see what we can find in syslog or dmesg about the job
<SpamapS> mattrae_: you might have to use one of the hack scripts out there that exhausts pid space up to the pid needed, and then lets upstart kill it off
<mattrae_> SpamapS: ahh ok, in what case is that hack needed?
<SpamapS> mattrae_: in the past I've only ever seen it with badd expect fork
<SpamapS> mattrae_: never on pre-start
<SpamapS> mattrae_: any way you can pastebin the conf?
<mattrae_> SpamapS: ahh cool, sure here's the conf: http://pastebin.com/16MJZBv9
<SpamapS> mattrae_: yeah looks normal to me. Not sure why that would lose track.. but cgroups does seem like a logical choice since its the most process-weirdness-related thing in there :)
<mattrae_> SpamapS: cool thanks for reviewing :) yeah cgroups did seem logical.. i'll see what more we can find out and if anything is in the logs
<mattrae_> SpamapS: sorry to ask again, i was wondering if its possible to clear the upstart state when the job is stuck in pre-start. is reboot the only way?
<SpamapS> mattrae_: you can write a program which "revives" that pid by forking until the pid counter wraps...
<SpamapS> mattrae_: reboot is often simpler :)
<mattrae_> SpamapS: ahh thanks, good to know that possiblity.. yeah i think rebooting will be easier :)
#upstart 2012-08-16
<sykopomp> hi, a coworker is having issues with conf file reloading. When he edits an upstart he's working on and checks the loaded config, it seems to stay the same.
<sykopomp> is there anything special that needs to be done? reload-config doesn't seem to do the trick, either.
<sykopomp> rebooting worked, but that's not really practical :)
<SpamapS> sykopomp: are you on a live-cd/live-usb by any chance?
<sykopomp> no
<SpamapS> sykopomp: ok. Well the job files should be reloaded using inotify. If not, you can just do 'initctl reload-configuration' to reload them all..
<SpamapS> sykopomp: note that 'restart $jobname' does not actually use the new configuration for $jobname, you have to stop/start
<dluna> SpamapS: So if there are issues with stopping a job, the new config will not load?
<dluna> > sudo stop s-core
<dluna> stop: Job has already been stopped: s-core
<dluna> sudo status s-core
<dluna> s-core stop/killed, process 26228
<dluna> there is no process 26228.
<SpamapS> dluna: ahh, the "expect loses track of X pid" bug
<SpamapS> dluna: Your only recourse is to "resurrect" 26228 by exhausting pid space
<SpamapS> dluna: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1151031/  that works
<dluna> Thanks.
<dluna> That was not the answer I was hoping for, but I'm very happy that you told me.
<SpamapS> dluna: bug 406397 for your pleasure ;)
<SpamapS> hm, bot lagged?
<SpamapS> dluna: http://pad.lv/406397
<dluna> Yeah. I'm reading it.
<dluna> Sucks!
<dluna> That bug is *three years old*.
<SpamapS> dluna: https://bugs.launchpad.net/upstart .. we're always grateful for bugfix help :)
<dluna> yeah.  I sent two for the documentation already.
<SpamapS> that bug, btw, by far has the highest "heat" of any bug
<SpamapS> affects 48
<dluna> I'll add myself to it.
<SpamapS> I'd raise the priority myself but I'm not on the bug supervisor team for upstart
<SpamapS> jodh: ^^ perhaps this would be a good next target for bug fixing http://pad.lv/406397
<dluna> btw. Does anyone know how upstart detects the forked processes?  (I'm asking since using the strace/grep fork|clone test recommended at 6.11.4 in docs gives me a count of 34 (I'm using Erlang and just starting 'erl' yields 14 using that test (lots of threads)))
<SpamapS> dluna: ptrace
<SpamapS> dluna: it doesn't count threads as forks
<dluna> Good.
<SpamapS> dluna: another option is just to keep your program in the foreground
<SpamapS> which, frankly, I prefer
<SpamapS> unless you have to depend on the 'started' event .. I think the 'expect fork' thing is of limited value for general purpose services. Seems about 50/50 whether or not things fork to signal that they're "ready"
<dluna> Well.  I haven't researched what the actual start sequence is doing.  I need to start our system at machine start, so it needs to be in the background (and then there is an 'attach' feature to connect to the shell).
<SpamapS> dluna: if it has a mechanism to not "daemonize" (meaning it just starts up and keeps running, and doesn't fork/exit at start up) that will relieve you of needing expect fork
<SpamapS> dluna: its still "in the background" in the sense that it is not attached to a terminal
<dluna> True.  I'm fairly certain that there is at least one fork in there.  Not my code unfortunately...
<SpamapS> dluna: its not so much "is there a fork" but "is this the fork that produces the parent process that runs forever"
<dluna> true
<dluna> SpamapS: anyway.  Thank you.  Immensely helpful.
<SpamapS> dluna: any time
<dluna> Is there any way of talking about more than 2 execs in 'expect'?  Or for that matter specify the pid to be tracked (I have access to it, or can at least get access by using pgrep or looking in some logs).
<santinod> If I disable a service job (to prevent it from running at startup) by means of the ".override" file, I lose the ability to run it via the /etc/init.d script (as required e.g. by heartbeat). Is there a workaround?
<SpamapS> dluna: you can just not use upstart's pid tracking by running the daemon in pre-start and killing it in post-stop...
<SpamapS> dluna: you still get the events, just not tight control over the process
<SpamapS> santinod: are you sure you disable it from use by /etc/init.d ?
<santinod> If I create the .override file, the service is not run at startup (which is correct), but cannot be run by its /etc/init.d/ script either
<santinod> "/etc/init.d/mysql start" does not run mysql any more
<SpamapS> santinod: no error is printed?
<SpamapS> santinod: I'm looking at the quantal version of /lib/init/upstart-job (which is what /etc/init.d/mysql is symlinked to) and it doesn't seem to check for manual
<SpamapS> ahh never mind
<SpamapS> it checks using show-config
<santinod> initctl show-config -e "$JOB"|grep -q '^  start on' || DISABLED=1
<SpamapS> yeah
<SpamapS> I'm not even sure why we did that
<santinod> so it sets DISABLED=1 and later checks for it
<SpamapS> santinod: well you can get around this (lame as it is) by using 'start on never' instead of 'manual'
<SpamapS> because then you'll still have a start on
<santinod> I see
<santinod> well, I wanted to preserve as much as possible the integrity of the distro startup scripts (in this case Ubuntu)
<SpamapS> santinod: you can put 'start on never' in the .override
<SpamapS> santinod: you can rewrite the whole upstart job in there :)
<santinod> this sounds interesting
<santinod> hmm, "start on never" in the .override seemed to do the trick
<santinod> thanks a lot!
<SpamapS> santinod: one is glad to be of service
<dluna> SpamapS: thanks.  I'll do that.  That solves all of my problems I think.
<SpamapS> dluna: just means respawn won't work
<SpamapS> dluna: nor will the 'reload' command
<dluna> ah. Of course.
<dluna> reload won't work anyway, and I can use (erlang) heart to do my restarts for me.
<SpamapS> awesome
<JoeGaudet> Hey guys, wondering if anyone can point me at the right place to figure out how to let a non root user call stop/start on a particular conf file ?
<JoeGaudet> Maybe what I want is User Jobs ?
<SpamapS> JoeGaudet: I think you want the dbus ACLs
#upstart 2012-08-17
<JoeGaudet> "To enable user jobs, the administrator must modify the D-Bus configuration file "Upstart.conf" to allow non-root users access to all the Upstart D-Bus methods and properties."
<JoeGaudet> I think i got it working
<JoeGaudet> Good to read things on occasion.
<tarjei> [Ubuntu 12.04] Is it possible to have a job that depends on postgres having started?
<tarjei> postgres does not use upstart, so I would need some way to set the service to start after it
<tarjei> is that possible?
<jodh> tarjei: see http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#standard-idioms
<jodh> tarjei: you should probably specify 'start on stopped rc' but not that that assumes the SysV postgresql service script doesn't "lie" and return before postgresql is actually able to service new client requests.
<jodh> tarjei: s/but not/but note/
<gbjk> Hi there. I'm getting Unknown stanza from a very simple init script on ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS. 
<gbjk> http://paste.scsys.co.uk/205800
<gbjk> Can anyone help me work out why?
<tarjei> jodh: thanks, I ended up creating a task that stoped once postgres was started and then all my other jobs start on stopped ...
<JanC> gbjk: Ubuntu 10.04 has an old version of upstart that doesn't support setuid
#upstart 2012-08-18
<brash> hi, do any of you know if the setuid stanza works as of 1.3-0ubuntu10?
<brash> nvm turns out the answer was no.
#upstart 2013-08-12
<vanguarde9> Hello hackers
<vanguarde9> I have simple upstart script 
<vanguarde9> but its not working as it should
<vanguarde9> can somebody point me what can be wrong ?
<vanguarde9> http://pastebin.com/b0vydm7j
<vanguarde9> Im using variable $PORT in it 
<vanguarde9> when I make echo $PORT >> some file
<vanguarde9> Its properly wrintten into file
<vanguarde9> but when I use it as argument , aplication fails to start
<vanguarde9> Also any suggestion to improve this upstart service are welcomed
<vanguarde9> I used upstart 0.6.5 from Centos 6
<ion> vanguarde9: An Upstart job instance won’t track two processes. Also, “expect fork” might not match the exact forking behavior of the program even with one process. It might be better to avoid forking altogether.
<Tv`> I can't seem to get "start on file" to work in 13.04
<Tv`> what can i do to debug it? i see upstart-file-bridge activity in strace when i fiddle with the files, but it doesn't seem to trigger the event
<Tv`> okay so now i can trigger it manually, but postfix delivering mail into a maildir doesn't trigger it.. curious
<Tv`> let's do the same link trick as proper maildir delivery does..
<Tv`> linkat(AT_FDCWD, "tmp/foo", AT_FDCWD, "new/sdfsdfdsgg", 0) = 0   <-- doesn't trigger it :(
<Tv`> it's watching new/
<Tv`> inotifywait on the dir reports a create happily :-|
<Tv`> https://bugs.launchpad.net/upstart/+bug/1211472
<ianco> hey all :) Im just getting started with upstart, im wondering how I can best handle doing a hot restart for a service
<ianco> normally, id just create a hot-restart command in my sysV init script. but can i handle this with upstart in a better way?
<Tv`> ianco: what would the hot-restart command do?
<ianco> hot restart is probably the wrong description. in this case, its for haproxy and it would be more of a graceful restart command
<ianco> it would use the -sf optins
<ianco> *options
<ianco> basically, stop listening without breaking existing connections, for new config or even new version after upgrade
<ianco> really though, im just not sure how best to let upstart would handle something like that, or even if it should handle it
<Tv`> that gets into mucky territory
<Tv`> as the old instance will still be running
<Tv`> and you'd want to start the new instance
<ianco> yeah, it would likly require be a series of commands
<Tv`> i've always managed that on the LVS level
<ianco> so, not really something upstart would handle normally?
<Tv`> i am no authority on upstart
<Tv`> but i'd say it used to work only because pidfiles and all such are so fuzzy, and upstart bookkeeping is more strict (& correct)
<ianco> ah, i see
<Tv`> oh well, bug filed, workaround implemented, time to move on
<ikarius> hullo.  I'm trying to put together an upstart task, and unfortunately, I've run into an area I don't think the cookbook covers.  I've got a "task" type service, which needs pre-start, start and pre-stop methods
<ikarius> the pre-start and script stanzas are working fine, but then when I call stop, it complains of "unknown instance".  I've declared it a task, so it should know that there's nothing running long-term for it to track, it should just kick off the "pre-stop" stanza
<ikarius> what else am I missing?
#upstart 2013-08-13
<pmjdebruijn> hi folks
<pmjdebruijn> http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#run-a-gui-application I'm looking into this
<pmjdebruijn> "the user", any clue what is meant by that?
<pmjdebruijn> ideally I'd like to start an application as whoever is logged in
<pmjdebruijn> I guess I could use su to make su it's running as the right user
<gkmngrgn> hello, how can I fix this problem? https://gist.github.com/gkmngrgn/a0ca5a44e334d86d9e89 I added upstart script to end of page.
<ianco> is it ugly and improper to modify the command upstart a service uses in its init conf file to optionally run additional paraams based on what command is sent
<ianco> as in, if graceful-restart is sent, to append args to the new process to allow the old workers to finish what their doing
<ianco> for haproxy, for example. or unicorn i guess
#upstart 2013-08-15
<reynir> Hello. I'm trying to set up an upstart session for a user using this guide http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#non-graphical-sessions-ubuntu-specific
<reynir> I am having some problems, though. My own jobs are not starting and upstart-file-bridge gives an error:  Unable to write pid file: Permission denied
<reynir> I have checked the syntax with init-checkconf on my own files
<CharlieSu> How can I run a single command in my upstart script as root and the other as my 'setuid' user?  I'm trying to create a directory in my pre-start stanza
#upstart 2013-08-16
<dan2003> Hi, having some problems trying to figure out upstart, I need to ensure a script gets run at shutdwon _before_ mysql stops, and _before_  postgresql stops, so i have made some .conf containing entries like "start on runlevel [06] and stopping mysql" as recommended by the docs to guarantee a script runs once and only once, however just the existence of this script one line in a script makes "service mysql stop" hang indefinit
<dan2003> ely. Any sugestions?
<dan2003> It seems as if upstart is then waiting for the condition "runlevel [06] and stopping mysql" before it returns
<dan2003> which is not desired behaviour
<igalic> Hello happy people o/~
<igalic> is there any way of (auto) exporting environment variables that I source from an external file?
<igalic> wow..
<igalic> I thought I had reported this as a bug:   for dir in `ls /var/lib/queues` ; do
<josephholsten> is it possible to run an upstart service with a setuid from ldap?
<igalic> josephholsten: if ldap is resolved via pam_unix.so it should be no problem
<josephholsten> igalic: it's being resolved via pam_lsass.so, from obis-open (aka likewise-open)
<igalic> josephholsten: so, my conservative answer in that case would be "no"
<josephholsten> ah, that's no fun
<josephholsten> where's the source for upstart, maybe I should dig deeper and add support
<igalic> josephholsten: in bzr
<josephholsten> ah, found it
<igalic> https://code.launchpad.net/upstart
<josephholsten> great. so it's just calling getpwnam(3)
<josephholsten> which works fine through a login shell / ruby
<josephholsten> hmm, I can't figure out which pam profile it's using
#upstart 2013-08-17
<kesor> any way to tell upstart it should pickup an existing process?
<ion> I’m not sure if one could theoretically do that without a race condition.
<kesor> I ended up creating this monster, https://gist.github.com/kesor/6255584#file-unicorn-conf … if anyone sees how it can be improved, it would be great. Since although it works fine, I am not completely happy with it :(
<kesor> for example it breaks when sending a reload signal :
<axisys> on precise.. how do I start an event after mysqld start ?
<axisys> start on event mysql ? 
<axisys> I am looking for an example.. looking at cookbook.. so that might work.. thought?
<axisys> thoughts?
<axisys> start on started mysql should work, right?
<ion> If the job name is mysql, yes.
#upstart 2013-08-18
<axisys> ion: thanks
<axisys> start foo says already running, status foo says killed and pid is 1234
<axisys> how do I clean it up and try with expect daemon?
<axisys> exec foo.pl start within script .. end script
<axisys> ion: start on started mysql did the trick .. now need to fix the actual job :-)
<axisys> stop on shutdown probably broke it
<ion> axisys: https://github.com/ion1/workaround-upstart-snafu
<axisys> ion: sweet.. I will give that a try
<axisys> reboot starts the job (perl script) fine, but status shows different process id and stop jobname hangs
<axisys> http://pastie.org/private/vequdcuhb0ojvykrerjzha
<axisys> I guess I should try expect fork instead of expect daemon
<ion> Figure out what the exact forking behavior of the main program is and *if* one of the expect values matches, use it. Otherwise disable daemonizing altogether. Feel free to skip directly to the latter alternative.
<axisys> egrep "\<(fork|clone)\>\(" /tmp/strace.log | wc | awk '{print $1}'
<axisys> 17
<axisys> all are clone, grep fork gets none
<axisys> ok, let me try the alternate method
<axisys> alternate method showing same behavior.. start and status gives wrong PID and then stop hangs with process killed showing wrong PID.. thanks for your workaround-upstart-snafu or I have to reboot again
<axisys> core part 
<axisys> exec start-stop-daemon --start --exec /opt/rt4/local/plugins/RT-Extension-Nginx/sbin/rt-nginx-control start
<ion> Why not: exec /opt/rt4/local/plugins/RT-Extension-Nginx/sbin/rt-nginx-control start?
<ion> (Also, make sure *that* doesn’t daemonize)
<axisys> ion: thats how I started and then went with start-stop-daemon alternate 
<axisys> /opt/rt4/local/plugins/RT-Extension-Nginx/sbin/rt-nginx-control start gives 17 clones per strace log
<axisys> ion: my orig paste
<axisys> ion: http://pastie.org/private/vequdcuhb0ojvykrerjzha
<ion> Get rid of “expect daemon” and make rt-nginx-control refrain from daemonizing.
<ion> You can remove “script…end script” if all you’re doing is an exec.
<axisys> removed the expect and removed the script..end script and just the exec there now
<axisys> # status rt-nginx-control 
<axisys> rt-nginx-control stop/waiting
<axisys> ps -ef | grep nginx showing it started though
<axisys> https://github.com/bestpractical/rt-extension-nginx does not say how to start in foreground
<axisys> actual script
<axisys> https://github.com/bestpractical/rt-extension-nginx/blob/master/sbin/rt-nginx-control
<axisys> essentially this gets called 
<axisys> /usr/sbin/nginx -c /opt/rt4/var/nginx/nginx.conf
<axisys> and I get my prompt back right away if I run the above
<axisys> so I guess nginx starts in daemon mode
<axisys> looks like nginx requires a expect fork ?
<axisys> http://wiki.nginx.org/Upstart
<ion> Or preferably don’t make it daemonize.
<ion> “if [ $? -ne 0 ]; then exit $?; fi” is very weird.
<axisys> ion: i did not use that part.. but otherwise /usr/sbin/nginx -c /opt/rt4/var/nginx/nginx.conf worked .
<axisys> PID matches and start/status/stop worked
<axisys> http://pastie.org/private/yelt8scmp5rieu2stjkw8g works
<axisys> how to not fork with nginx.. still searching
<axisys> https://gist.github.com/serepo/3006274 doing expect fork too
<axisys> ion: found it.. https://gist.github.com/sickill/2492523
<axisys> ion: will try that
<axisys> that worked perfect too
<axisys> back to the board
<axisys> /usr/sbin/nginx -c /opt/rt4/var/nginx/nginx.conf only does half the work of 
<axisys> https://github.com/bestpractical/rt-extension-nginx/blob/master/sbin/rt-nginx-control
<axisys> rt-nginx-control start calls start_nginx and start_fcgi
<axisys> start_fcgi has the --daemonize in line 120 of 
<axisys> https://github.com/bestpractical/rt-extension-nginx/blob/master/sbin/rt-nginx-control
<axisys> I guess I could have two jobs
<axisys> rt-nginx-control start nginx as one and rt-nginx-control start fcgi as the other
<axisys> fcgi needs to start before nginx 
<spope> im using forever to keep a node app running, and using setuid in the upstart script, but forever keeps trying to create the .forever files in /root, any ideas?
<axisys> ion: something wrong with that script.. it does not take start nginx
<axisys> or start fcgi
<axisys> only start
<ion> spope: Try using su.
<ion> axisys: What happens when you try that?
<spope> ion: but im using setuid to set the user
<ion> spope: Try using su instead. exec su -s /bin/sh -c 'exec "$0" "$@" user -- command
<spope> did you mean to only use one '
<spope> what is the -- command part?
<ion> Sorry, 'exec "$0" "$@"'
<ion> The command is whichever command you want to run.
<ion> See the cookbook.
<axisys> ion: it display the man page
<axisys> as if I did not use an argument
<axisys> ion: same behavior
<ion> What exactly did you run and what was the output?
<spope> it seems to get stuck
<spope>  exec su -s /bin/sh -c 'exec "$0" "$@"' meteorapp -- forever --sourceDir $APPLICATION_DIRECTORY -a -l $LOG --minUptime 5000 --spinSleepTime 2000 start $APPLICATION_START
<spope> just sits there
<axisys> ion: ran /opt/rt4/local/plugins/RT-Extension-Nginx/sbin/rt-nginx-control start nginx 
<axisys> ion: output was ...
<axisys> ion: https://github.com/bestpractical/rt-extension-nginx/blob/master/README
<axisys> exactly that
<axisys> nawp
<axisys> perldoc https://github.com/bestpractical/rt-extension-nginx/blob/master/sbin/rt-nginx-control 
<axisys> output ^
<axisys> may be logic is wrong on line 55 of that file
<axisys> if ( !$command || !$commands{ $command } || ($target && !$target) ) 
<axisys> anyways.. I were able to find the commands.. I am testing them
<axisys> /usr/local/bin/plackup --server FCGI --listen /opt/rt4/var/nginx/fcgi.sock --pid /opt/rt4/var/nginx/fcgi.pid --daemonize --nproc 10 --keep-stderr 1 /opt/rt4/sbin/rt-server
<axisys> this the fcgi part ^
<axisys> looks like that did it
<axisys> i can control both upstart 
<axisys> i can control both with two separate upstart 
<axisys> job*
<axisys> wish I could disable a upstart job with a switch on precise.. instead of doing though echo manual
<axisys> its fine.. it will do
<spope> ion: it might also be good if I mention the forever script, calls another
<axisys> well.. spoke too fast
<axisys> if I dont start plackup in daemon mode I am getting bad gateway on the web
<axisys> yep the only way web app works if I call rt-nginx-control start.. calling plackup and calling nginx in any order does not do the trick
<axisys> so I cannot make rt-nginx-control start work from upstart yet
<reynir> With a non-graphical session, is there an event that gets triggered when the session starts?
<reynir> I found out: 'startup'
<wrouesnel> is there a way to have upstart send mail when the respawn limit is reached?
<axisys> how to use a job name in LSB header?
<axisys> can I do # Required-Start:    $network $remote_fs $local_fs mysql ?
<axisys> mysql is a jobname 
<axisys> i want to start rt-nginx-control sysv init script, but after mysql starts
<axisys> starting rt-nginx-control from upstart would be right direction.. but did not work
<axisys> right now, workaround is adding sleep 5 on the rt-nginx-control does the job
#upstart 2014-08-12
<Sling> I'm trying to create a pretty simple upstart script to handle a process starting in screen, but for some reason it just hangs whenever I want to start/stop it, the script is here: http://paste2.org/jnG5kZaZ
<Sling> when I run the command after 'exec', it does exactly what I want
<Sling> but upstart somehow is in a weird state it seems
<Sling> this is what strace shows when it for example hangs on a start: http://paste2.org/ZaA7LECc
<Sling> hmm renaming the config allows me to start the job fine, but then it hangs on stopping
#upstart 2014-08-13
<mlindsay> So registering a new session job appears to require more than just the presence of a file in $HOME/.config/upstart/myupstartjob.conf
<mlindsay> True?
<mlindsay> I’m running upstart 1.12.1 on trusty 14.04
<jodh> mlindsay: no - that is sufficient. Is your job valid ('init-checkconf $HOME/.config/upstart/myupstartjob.conf')?
<mlindsay> s3-router.conf: syntax ok
<mlindsay> the reason I think it’s not running is ps aux | grep js returns nothing
<mlindsay> and no corrosponding log file in /var/log/upstart
<mlindsay> it’s all put together under a brand new user 
<mlindsay> so I created the .config/upstart dirs myself
<jodh> mlindsay: /var/log/upstart is for *system* jobs, not session-level jobs. For those, look in $HOME/.cache/upstart/myupstarjob.log.
<jodh> mlindsay: .config/upstart must exist before the session init starts (inotify limitation).
<jodh> mlindsay: if that isn't the case, you should be able to run 'start re-exec' (non-root) to have the job picked up.
<jodh> mlindsay: (and avoid having to log out).
<mlindsay> jodh: do I have to create the .cache dir?
<mlindsay> jodh: thanks for helping out, and sorry for any stupid questions, but when I ‘start re-exec’ I get start: Unknown job: re-exec
<mlindsay> on a more general note, I’m setting this up as a session job for security reasons only, Is that appropriate?  If not I’m working too hard
<jodh> mlindsay: yes, you need to create the .cache dir if you want job output to be logged (it's not an error if it doesn't exist, but upstart will discard all job output).
<jodh> mlindsay: are you running 'start re-exec' as a non-root user?
<mlindsay> yes
<mlindsay> nodejs-runner@ip-###-###-###-###:/home/ubuntu$ start re-exec
<mlindsay> start: Unknown job: re-exec
<mlindsay> funny thing is, with ~/.config/upstart/s3-router.conf present, service s3-router status says s3-router: unrecognized service
#upstart 2014-08-17
<dpy> hi guys
<dpy> does anyone have any pointers where to look if ssh refuses to start from upstart, but it works perfectly fine when started from commandline?
<dpy> well, I just deleted /etc/init/ssh.conf and went back to the /etc/init.d/ssh script; at least that one works
#upstart 2015-08-11
<Qantourisc> Upstart doesn't shutdown when SIGTERM is end to /sbin/init
<Qantourisc> instead it says
<Qantourisc> write(12, "<4>init: Re-executing /sbin/init"..., 33) = 33
<switchflip> Has anyone on here tried getting a phoenix app to run using upstart?
<JanC> Qantourisc: isn't that what is supposed to happen?
<Qantourisc> JanC: not accordig to man page 8 init
<JanC> oh, you mean a user upstart? 
<JanC> I mean a session upstart
<Qantourisc> JanC: wait "user upstart"
<Qantourisc> why would it start as user-upstart (well i can think of a few reason)
<Qantourisc> but what would be required for it to start as such ?
<Qantourisc> /sbin/init is started
 * Qantourisc looks for some flags to force session upstart
<JanC> Qantourisc: if you are using upstart as system init then SIGTERM should restart it
<Qantourisc> (running in lxc btw) 
<Qantourisc> JanC: so i want non-session :D
<JanC> right
<Qantourisc> but won't that disable tomany init functions ?
<Qantourisc> then again i need verry litle
<JanC> and the manpage doesn't say anything but no-session
<JanC> about non-session
<Qantourisc> networking, maybe some /dev/  nodes, and then services i want
<JanC> right
<Qantourisc> "--user Starts in user mode, as used for user sessions. Upstart will be run as  an  unprivileged  user,"
<Qantourisc> JanC: can i still run it as root ? :p
<JanC> Qantourisc: if you want to shut down the system, just use the usual tools for that?
<JanC> shutdown/halt/reboot ?
<Qantourisc> JanC: not an option
<Qantourisc> lxc send stuff to /dev/initctl
<Qantourisc> (missing)
<Qantourisc> and alternatly SIGTERM to /bin/init
<Qantourisc> well no console, that doesn't boad well
<Qantourisc> well alteast shutdown worked this time :D
<Qantourisc> but no more init !
<Qantourisc> --user works with shutdown but start no services (that i can see)
<Qantourisc> leave it out, no shutdown
<JanC> --user is for user sessions
<Qantourisc> JanC: well I have no clue how to shutdown upstart then
<JanC> and that's what the SIGTERM in the manpage refers to
<Qantourisc> other then a big red-sticker
<Qantourisc> FIRST SHUTDOWN LXC SERVER before shuting down LXC host
<Qantourisc> O wait
<Qantourisc> there is 1 alternati e
<Qantourisc> write a small deamon that replaces /dev/initctl
<Qantourisc> and pass the requests to init
<JanC> why not just use initctl?
<Qantourisc> JanC: the app ?
<Qantourisc> Or the named-pipe ?
<JanC> shutdown, initctl, etc. (they come with upstart for a reason)
<Qantourisc> JanC: i'm not running the shutdown
<Qantourisc> LXC is
<Qantourisc> first it tries /dev/initctl
<Qantourisc> then it tries sigterm to /sbin/init
<Qantourisc> JanC: you happen to know the interface of /dev/initctl ? :D
<Qantourisc> mwea nevermid I can just sniff it, i need to write the api anyway
<Qantourisc> hmm this shouldn't be more then 8 lines of python to think of it :D
<Qantourisc> it sends 'b'i\x19\t'
<Qantourisc> the api is ... weird
<Qantourisc> every second it receives a b'' and otherwise it gets a b'\x00'
<Qantourisc> first shutdown comand send i \x19 \t \x03 \x01
<Qantourisc> ooow 0x00 mean: connection closed
<Qantourisc> JanC: ok got the script ready, took some diffing, uses some weird format, 4 integers, of wich the 3one is actually just int( char() )
<Qantourisc> indicating the desired new-run-level
 * Qantourisc now needs to turn this thing into a deamon
<Qantourisc> ok works like a bloody charm
<JanC> upstart's init doesn't know what runlevels are...
<Qantourisc> JanC: doesn't matter, one just translate the sysintv to the desired action for upstart, as said, works like a charm
<Qantourisc> Will have to look into permissions, i tihnk anyone can shutdown the machine now :p
<Qantourisc> nope just root, perfect
 * Qantourisc goes to bed
#upstart 2015-08-12
<eleksir> Hello. As far as i know, upstart was initially developed for ubuntu now ubuntu dropped upstart and uses systemd - what the future of the project? fade away silently, right?
<eleksir> i mean - there is already implemented projects - openrc, for example - they used in semi-actively developed/maintained distros, in case of openrc it is gentoo and alpine linux, but what abot upstart? it is legacy of LTS ubuntu based distros - and i see no examples of other (actively developed) users of upstart code in present days
<eleksir> am i wrong?
<JanC> eleksir: it will be maintained by Canonical engineers until Ubuntu 14.04 LTS is EOL (April 2019), after that I suppose it will depend on whether somebody else takes over development?
<JanC> eleksir: also, I don't know if Google still uses Upstart for Chrome OS?
<JanC> seems like they still do
<JanC> http://www.chromium.org/chromium-os/chromiumos-design-docs/boot-design
<eleksir> upstart really rocks, well it _is_ init with deps and supervisor and at the same time it is not as greedy (consuming) to system components as systemd... and it works great
#upstart 2016-08-15
<eran_> hey folks, I need to run an upstart script that first parses a file, then load environment and then run an application as a non-root user.
<eran_> is it possible to let upstart track the pid of that specific user?
<eran_> what I currently have is: script --> parse file --> load env --> run application -- end script
<eran_> sorry, it's:
<eran_> what I currently have is: script --> parse file --> load env --> run application as a specific user (su - user -c <command>) -- end script
<eran_> but then upstart tracks the wrong application pid
<AnrDaemon> eran_: Overall, it is a very bad idea to parse anything in upstart job.
<AnrDaemon> If you need to customize variables, declare them in job file, and supply an .override with changed values.
<eran_> AnrDaemon, what do you mean declare them in job file? and what is .override?
<JanC> are you using an antique version of upstart?  (e.g. in an old version of Red Hat?)
<AnrDaemon> eran_: Documentation covers that.
#upstart 2016-08-16
<ayee> Is there a way to set an open file descriptor limit for a job in upstart where the value is just the system limits.conf value?
#upstart 2016-08-19
<fedora_newb> I am trying to start one upstart service with another. I can manually fire the service with sudo initctl gvattendance start but when running that command in the other service,it says service not recongized?
#upstart 2017-08-14
<AnrDaemon> l2y: initctl show-config <servicename>
<AnrDaemon> l2y: "start on" inidicates that the service was set to autostart.
<l2y> AnrDaemon: yeah, eventually found it in the upstart cookbook, but thanks
<l2y> for some reason, google didn't help
<AnrDaemon> :)
<l2y> I guess because I'm using imprecise terminology
<AnrDaemon> Google has hard times to search for too generic terms.
<AnrDaemon> But cookbook is a source of information. Even though it's not always clear.
<l2y> because systemd clearly has `enabled` state, what `enabled` means to upstart is unknown, it can be described as `can start at boot` but not with one word
<AnrDaemon> Some relations are not directly obvious.
<AnrDaemon> systemd is modelled differently.
<AnrDaemon> There are similarities between the two, but the one major diverging point is dependencies. In upstart, all dependencies are explicit. Which is kind of a roadblock for big distributions.
<AnrDaemon> I.e., in upstart, you can't say "start this job after that one, if it's installed, otherwise, just start it, I don't care".
#upstart 2018-08-13
<Redfoxmoon25>                                                   
<Redfoxmoon25>                                                   
<Redfoxmoon25>                                                   
<Redfoxmoon25>                                                   
<Redfoxmoon25>                                                   
<Redfoxmoon25>                                                   
<Redfoxmoon25>                                                   
<Redfoxmoon25>                                                   
<Redfoxmoon25>                                                   
<Redfoxmoon25>                                                   
<Redfoxmoon25>                                                   
<Redfoxmoon25>                                                   
<Redfoxmoon25>                                                   
<Redfoxmoon25>                                                   
<Redfoxmoon25>                                                   
<Redfoxmoon25>                                                   
<Redfoxmoon25>                                                   
<Redfoxmoon25>                                                   
<Redfoxmoon25>                                                   
<Redfoxmoon25>                                                   
<Redfoxmoon25>                                                   
<Redfoxmoon25>                                                   
<Redfoxmoon25>                                                   
<Redfoxmoon25>                                                   
<Redfoxmoon25>                                                   
<Redfoxmoon25>                                                   
<Redfoxmoon25>                                                   
<Redfoxmoon25>                                                   
<Redfoxmoon25>                                                   
<Redfoxmoon25>                                                   
<Redfoxmoon25>  kloeri: and I'm tired of you guys                
<Redfoxmoon25>  thinking you can ban staff                       
<Redfoxmoon25>  when we complain about your spam                 
<thevdude17>                                                   
<thevdude17>                                                   
<thevdude17>                                                   
<thevdude17>                                                   
<thevdude17>                                                   
<thevdude17>                                                   
<thevdude17>                                                   
<thevdude17>                                                   
<thevdude17>                                                   
<thevdude17>                                                   
<thevdude17>                                                   
<thevdude17>                                                   
<thevdude17>                                                   
<thevdude17>                                                   
<thevdude17>                                                   
<thevdude17>                                                   
<thevdude17>                                                   
<thevdude17>                                                   
<thevdude17>                                                   
<thevdude17>                                                   
<thevdude17>                                                   
<thevdude17>                                                   
<thevdude17>                                                   
<thevdude17>                                                   
<thevdude17>                                                   
<thevdude17>                                                   
<thevdude17>                                                   
<thevdude17>                                                   
<thevdude17>                                                   
<thevdude17>                                                   
<thevdude17>  kloeri: and I'm tired of you guys                
<thevdude17>  thinking you can ban staff                       
<thevdude17>  when we complain about your spam                 
<ManyRaptors1>                                                   
<ManyRaptors1>                                                   
<ManyRaptors1>                                                   
<anderx>                                                   
<anderx>                                                   
<anderx>                                                   
<anderx>                                                   
<anderx>                                                   
<Yatekii12>                     _..._
<Yatekii12>                  .-'     '-.
<Yatekii12>                 /     _    _\
<Yatekii12>                /':.  (o)  /__)
<Yatekii12>               /':. .,_    |  |
<Yatekii12>              |': ; /  \   /_/
<Yatekii12>              /  ;  `"`"    }
<Yatekii12>             ; ':.,         {
<yaymuffins5>                     _..._
<yaymuffins5>                  .-'     '-.
<yaymuffins5>                 /     _    _\
<yaymuffins5>                /':.  (o)  /__)
<yaymuffins5>               /':. .,_    |  |
<yaymuffins5>              |': ; /  \   /_/
<yaymuffins5>              /  ;  `"`"    }
<yaymuffins5>             ; ':.,         {
<yaymuffins5>            /      ;        }
<yaymuffins5>           ; '::.   ;\/\ /\ {
<yaymuffins5>          |.      ':. ;``"``\
<yaymuffins5>         / '::'::'    /      ;
<yaymuffins5>        |':::' '::'  /       |
<yaymuffins5>        \   '::' _.-`;       ;
<yaymuffins5>        /`-..--;` ;  |       |
<fydel>                     _..._
<fydel>                  .-'     '-.
<fydel>                 /     _    _\
<fydel>                /':.  (o)  /__)
<fydel>               /':. .,_    |  |
<fydel>              |': ; /  \   /_/
<fydel>              /  ;  `"`"    }
<fydel>             ; ':.,         {
<fydel>            /      ;        }
<fydel>           ; '::.   ;\/\ /\ {
<fydel>          |.      ':. ;``"``\
<fydel>         / '::'::'    /      ;
<fydel>        |':::' '::'  /       |
<fydel>        \   '::' _.-`;       ;
<fydel>        /`-..--;` ;  |       |
<fydel>       ;  ;  ;  ;  ; |       |
<fydel>       ; ;  ;  ; ;  ;        /        ,--.........,
<fydel>       |; ;  ;  ;  ;/       ;       .'           -='.
<fydel>       | ;  ;  ; ; /       /       .\               '
<fydel>       |  ;   ;  /`      .\   _,=="  \             .'
<fydel>       \;  ; ; .'. _  ,_'\.\~"   //`. \          .'
<fydel>       |  ;  .___~' \ \- | |    /,\ `  \      ..'
<fydel>     ~ ; ; ;/  =="'' |`| | |       =="''\.==''
<fydel>     ~ /; ;/=""      |`| |`|   ==="`
<fydel>     ~..==`     \\   |`| / /=="`
<fydel>      ~` ~      /,\ / /= )")
<fydel>     ~ ~~         _')")  
<fydel>     ~ ~   _,=~";`
<fydel>     ~  =~"|;  ;|       Penisbird
<fydel>      ~  ~ | ;  |       =========
<fydel>   ~ ~     |;|\ |
<fydel>           |/  \|
<spirit_pact>                     _..._
<spirit_pact>                  .-'     '-.
<spirit_pact>                 /     _    _\
<spirit_pact>                /':.  (o)  /__)
<spirit_pact>               /':. .,_    |  |
<spirit_pact>              |': ; /  \   /_/
<spirit_pact>              /  ;  `"`"    }
<spirit_pact>             ; ':.,         {
<spirit_pact>            /      ;        }
<spirit_pact>           ; '::.   ;\/\ /\ {
<spirit_pact>          |.      ':. ;``"``\
<spirit_pact>         / '::'::'    /      ;
<spirit_pact>        |':::' '::'  /       |
<spirit_pact>        \   '::' _.-`;       ;
<spirit_pact>        /`-..--;` ;  |       |
<spirit_pact>       ;  ;  ;  ;  ; |       |
<spirit_pact>       ; ;  ;  ; ;  ;        /        ,--.........,
<spirit_pact>       |; ;  ;  ;  ;/       ;       .'           -='.
<spirit_pact>       | ;  ;  ; ; /       /       .\               '
<spirit_pact>       |  ;   ;  /`      .\   _,=="  \             .'
<spirit_pact>       \;  ; ; .'. _  ,_'\.\~"   //`. \          .'
<spirit_pact>       |  ;  .___~' \ \- | |    /,\ `  \      ..'
<spirit_pact>     ~ ; ; ;/  =="'' |`| | |       =="''\.==''
<spirit_pact>     ~ /; ;/=""      |`| |`|   ==="`
<spirit_pact>     ~..==`     \\   |`| / /=="`
<spirit_pact>      ~` ~      /,\ / /= )")
<spirit_pact>     ~ ~~         _')")  
<spirit_pact>     ~ ~   _,=~";`
<spirit_pact>     ~  =~"|;  ;|       Penisbird
<spirit_pact>      ~  ~ | ;  |       =========
<spirit_pact>   ~ ~     |;|\ |
<spirit_pact>           |/  \|
<darkmagic> |                     __oooo
<darkmagic> |                   //  /. . o
<darkmagic> |                 / /  |  . . o
<darkmagic> |                | /  |__. .  o   SCORE POINT
<darkmagic> |               |  |  __/ . .o    GOGOGO!!1
<darkmagic> |               |  | /  oooo                OLE!
<liste19> |                     __oooo
<liste19> |                   //  /. . o
<liste19> |                 / /  |  . . o
<liste19> |                | /  |__. .  o   SCORE POINT
<liste19> |               |  |  __/ . .o    GOGOGO!!1
<liste19> |               |  | /  oooo                OLE!
<liste19> |               | /  |   ______________________
<liste19> |              / /   /  |______________________|-.
<liste19> |             ( /   |____ \/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/   |
<liste19> |             ||    |    \ \/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/    |
<liste19> |             |( (  \(o)  \ \/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/     |
<liste19> |             \ |    |   )|  \/\/\/\/\/\/\/      |
<liste19> |              \ |    |   |   \/\/\/\/\/\/       |
<liste19> |             / \ \    \  \   |\/\/\/\/\/|       |
<liste19> |            /':   \:''    \  |/\/\/\/\/\|       |
<liste19> |           / :  :'    ::'  \                    |
<liste19> |          /.  ::  ':. ;``"``\   NO POINTS TO    |
<liste19> |         / '::'::'    / ;  ; ;  OPERS           |
<liste19> |        |':::' '::'  /       |                  |
<liste19> |        \   '::' _.-`;  ;    ;                  |
<liste19> |        /`-..--;` ;  |   ;   |                  |
<liste19> |       ;  ;  ;  ;  ; |       |                  |
<liste19> |       ; ;  ;  ; ;  ;     ;  /        ,--.......|.,
<liste19> |       |; ;  ;  ;  ;/    ;  ;       .'          '-='.
<liste19> |       | ;  ;  ; ; /       /       .\               '
<liste19> |       |  ;   ;  /`      .\   _,=="  \             .'
<liste19> |       \;  ; ; .'. _  ,_'\.\~"   //`. \          .'
<liste19> |       |  ;  .___~' \ \- | |    /,\ `  \      ..'
<liste19> |     ~ ; ; ;/  =="'' |`| | |       =="''\.==''
<liste19> |     ~ /; ;/=""      |`| |`|   ==="`
<liste19> |     ~..==`     \\   |`| / /=="`
<liste19> |      ~` ~      /,\ / /= )")
<liste19> |     ~ ~~         _')")  
<liste19> |     ~ ~   _,=~";`
<liste19> |     ~  =~"|;  ;|       Basketballbird
<liste19> |      ~  ~ | ;  |       ==============
<liste19> |   ~ ~     |;|\ |
<liste19> |           |/  \|
<L0j1k19> |                     __oooo
<L0j1k19> |                   //  /. . o
<L0j1k19> |                 / /  |  . . o
<grit2> |                     __oooo
<grit2> |                   //  /. . o
<grit2> |                 / /  |  . . o
<grit2> |                | /  |__. .  o   SCORE POINT
<bs15> |                     __oooo
<bs15> |                   //  /. . o
<bs15> |                 / /  |  . . o
<irc-5225225> Allah is doing
<irc-5225225> sun is not doing Allah is doing
<irc-5225225> moon is not doing Allah is doing
<irc-5225225> stars are not doing Allah is doing
<irc-5225225> planets are not doing Allah is doing
<irc-5225225> galaxies are not doing Allah is doing
<irc-5225225> oceans are not doing Allah is doing
<irc-5225225> mountains are not doing Allah is doing
<irc-5225225> trees are not doing Allah is doing
<irc-5225225> mom is not doing Allah is doing
<irc-5225225> dad is not doing Allah is doing
<irc-5225225> boss is not doing Allah is doing
<irc-5225225> job is not doing Allah is doing
<irc-5225225> dollar is not doing Allah is doing
<irc-5225225> degree is not doing Allah is doing
<irc-5225225> medicine is not doing Allah is doing
<irc-5225225> customers are not doing Allah is doing
<irc-5225225> you can not get a job without the permission of allah
<irc-5225225> you can not get married without the permission of allah
<irc-5225225> nobody can get angry at you without the permission of allah
<irc-5225225> light is not doing Allah is doing
<irc-5225225> fan is not doing Allah is doing
<irc-5225225> businessess are not doing Allah is doing
<irc-5225225> americ is not doing Allah is doing
<irc-5225225> america is not doing Allah is doing
<irc-5225225> fire can not burn without the permission of allah
<irc-5225225> knife can not cut without the permission of allah
<irc-5225225> filesystem does not write without permission of allah
<irc-5225225> rulers are not doing Allah is doing
<irc-5225225> governments are not doing Allah is doing
<irc-5225225> sleep is not doing Allah is doing
<irc-5225225> hunger is not doing Allah is doing
<irc-5225225> food does not take away the hunger Allah takes away the hunger
<irc-5225225> water does not take away the thirst Allah takes away the thirst
<irc-5225225> seeing is not doing Allah is doing
<irc-5225225> hearing is not doing Allah is doing
<irc-5225225> seasons are not doing Allah is doing
<irc-5225225> weather is not doing Allah is doing
<irc-5225225> humans are not doing Allah is doing
<irc-5225225> animals are not doing Allah is doing
<irc-5225225> the best amongst you are those who learn and teach quran
<irc-5225225> one letter read from book of Allah amounts to one good deed and Allah multiplies one good deed ten times
<irc-5225225> hearts get rusted as does iron with water to remove rust from heart recitation of Quran and rememberance of death
<irc-5225225> heart is likened to a mirror
<irc-5225225> when a person commits one sin a black dot sustains the heart
<irc-5225225> to accept Islam say that i bear witness that there is no deity worthy of worship except Allah and Muhammad peace be upon him is his slave andmessenger
<node9> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<node9> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<node9> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<node9> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<node9> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<node9> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<node9> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<node9> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<node9> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<node9> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<node9> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra      /)))))))))ulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<node9> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra     //) __   __\OYaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<node9> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy.a     C==/_o|^|o_\laboyr.mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<node9> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra     |      _\  )      hey pls dont flood in my network also
<node9> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra      \   .--- /       no colors and swearing is not allowed
<node9> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra     _/`-. __.'_ulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<node9> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra   /` \`'-,._./|\    this is my network i make the rules, buddy
<node9> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra  /    \ /`\_/\/ \aboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<node9> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyraGay Nigger Association of America | Welcome to GangNET | http://gnaa.eu
<node9> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<node9> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<node9> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<node9> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<node9> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<node9> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<node9> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<node9> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<node9> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<node9> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<node9> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<node9> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<chachasmooth15> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<chachasmooth15> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<chachasmooth15> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<chachasmooth15> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<chachasmooth15> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<chachasmooth15> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<chachasmooth15> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<chachasmooth15> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<chachasmooth15> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<chachasmooth15> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<chachasmooth15> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra      /)))))))))ulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<chachasmooth15> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra     //) __   __\OYaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<chachasmooth15> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy.a     C==/_o|^|o_\laboyr.mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<chachasmooth15> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra     |      _\  )      hey pls dont flood in my network also
<chachasmooth15> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra      \   .--- /       no colors and swearing is not allowed
<chachasmooth15> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra     _/`-. __.'_ulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<chachasmooth15> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra   /` \`'-,._./|\    this is my network i make the rules, buddy
<chachasmooth15> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra  /    \ /`\_/\/ \aboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<chachasmooth15> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyraGay Nigger Association of America | Welcome to GangNET | http://gnaa.eu
<chachasmooth15> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<chachasmooth15> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<chachasmooth15> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<chachasmooth15> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<chachasmooth15> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<chachasmooth15> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<chachasmooth15> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<chachasmooth15> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<chachasmooth15> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<chachasmooth15> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<chachasmooth15> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<chachasmooth15> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<chachasmooth15> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<chachasmooth15> rampjou                                                           mpjoulaboyrampjoul
<chachasmooth15> rampjou  /!\ ANDREW GODOY FINGERS HIS ASSHOLE LIVE ON CAMERA /!\  aboyrampjoul
<chachasmooth15> rampjou                                                           mpjoulaboyrampjoul
<chachasmooth15> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ajvpot23> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<ajvpot23> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<ajvpot23> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<ajvpot23> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ajvpot23> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ajvpot23> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ajvpot23> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ajvpot23> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ajvpot23> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ajvpot23> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ajvpot23> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra      /)))))))))ulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ajvpot23> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra     //) __   __\OYaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ajvpot23> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy.a     C==/_o|^|o_\laboyr.mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ajvpot23> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra     |      _\  )      hey pls dont flood in my network also
<ajvpot23> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra      \   .--- /       no colors and swearing is not allowed
<ajvpot23> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra     _/`-. __.'_ulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ajvpot23> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra   /` \`'-,._./|\    this is my network i make the rules, buddy
<ajvpot23> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra  /    \ /`\_/\/ \aboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ajvpot23> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyraGay Nigger Association of America | Welcome to GangNET | http://gnaa.eu
<ajvpot23> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ajvpot23> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ajvpot23> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ajvpot23> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ajvpot23> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ajvpot23> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ajvpot23> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ajvpot23> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ajvpot23> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ajvpot23> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ajvpot23> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ajvpot23> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ajvpot23> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ajvpot23> rampjou                                                           mpjoulaboyrampjoul
<ajvpot23> rampjou  /!\ ANDREW GODOY FINGERS HIS ASSHOLE LIVE ON CAMERA /!\  aboyrampjoul
<ajvpot23> rampjou                                                           mpjoulaboyrampjoul
<ajvpot23> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ajvpot23> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<asafniv6> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<asafniv6> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<asafniv6> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<asafniv6> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<asafniv6> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<asafniv6> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<asafniv6> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<asafniv6> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<asafniv6> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ultrabong8> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<ultrabong8> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<ultrabong8> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<ultrabong8> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ultrabong8> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ultrabong8> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ultrabong8> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ultrabong8> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ultrabong8> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ultrabong8> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ultrabong8> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra      /)))))))))ulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ultrabong8> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra     //) __   __\OYaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ultrabong8> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy.a     C==/_o|^|o_\laboyr.mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ultrabong8> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra     |      _\  )      hey pls dont flood in my network also
<ultrabong8> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra      \   .--- /       no colors and swearing is not allowed
<ultrabong8> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra     _/`-. __.'_ulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ultrabong8> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra   /` \`'-,._./|\    this is my network i make the rules, buddy
<ultrabong8> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra  /    \ /`\_/\/ \aboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ultrabong8> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyraGay Nigger Association of America | Welcome to GangNET | http://gnaa.eu
<ultrabong8> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ultrabong8> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ultrabong8> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ultrabong8> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ultrabong8> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ultrabong8> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ultrabong8> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ultrabong8> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ultrabong8> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ultrabong8> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ultrabong8> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ultrabong8> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ultrabong8> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ultrabong8> rampjou                                                           mpjoulaboyrampjoul
<ultrabong8> rampjou  /!\ ANDREW GODOY FINGERS HIS ASSHOLE LIVE ON CAMERA /!\  aboyrampjoul
<ultrabong8> rampjou                                                           mpjoulaboyrampjoul
<ultrabong8> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ultrabong8> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<rud0lf20>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<rud0lf20>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<rud0lf20>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<rud0lf20>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<rud0lf20>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<rud0lf20>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<rud0lf20>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<rud0lf20>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Fieldy22>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Fieldy22>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Fieldy22>  ­ ­  https://i.imgur.com/FZ5iI6Y.jpg ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Fieldy22>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/el0p0os7u7fz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Fieldy22>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.redd.it/r2n8a788qs211.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ 
<Fieldy22> http://i.imgur.com/DfZdPTy.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ 
<Fieldy22> http://magaimg.net/img/5xpf.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Fieldy22>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.imgur.com/AaQg3Pp.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<meti22>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<meti22>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<meti22>  ­ ­  https://i.imgur.com/FZ5iI6Y.jpg ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<bsanford>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<bsanford>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<bsanford>  ­ ­  https://i.imgur.com/FZ5iI6Y.jpg ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<bsanford>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/el0p0os7u7fz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<bsanford>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.redd.it/r2n8a788qs211.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ 
<bsanford> http://i.imgur.com/DfZdPTy.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ 
<bsanford> http://magaimg.net/img/5xpf.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<bsanford>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.imgur.com/AaQg3Pp.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<FireFly16>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<FireFly16>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<FireFly16>  ­ ­  https://i.imgur.com/FZ5iI6Y.jpg ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<FireFly16>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/el0p0os7u7fz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<FireFly16>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.redd.it/r2n8a788qs211.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ 
<leachim60>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<leachim60>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<leachim60>  ­ ­  https://i.imgur.com/FZ5iI6Y.jpg ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<leachim60>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/el0p0os7u7fz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<leachim60>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.redd.it/r2n8a788qs211.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ 
<leachim60> http://i.imgur.com/DfZdPTy.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ 
<leachim60> http://magaimg.net/img/5xpf.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<leachim60>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.imgur.com/AaQg3Pp.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<MrHands12>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
#upstart 2018-08-14
<em>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<em>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<em>  ­ ­  https://i.imgur.com/FZ5iI6Y.jpg ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<em>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/el0p0os7u7fz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<em>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.redd.it/r2n8a788qs211.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ 
<em> http://i.imgur.com/DfZdPTy.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ 
<em> http://magaimg.net/img/5xpf.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<em>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.imgur.com/AaQg3Pp.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<plat_16>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<plat_16>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<plat_16>  ­ ­  https://i.imgur.com/FZ5iI6Y.jpg ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<plat_16>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/el0p0os7u7fz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<plat_16>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.redd.it/r2n8a788qs211.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ 
<plat_16> http://i.imgur.com/DfZdPTy.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ 
<plat_16> http://magaimg.net/img/5xpf.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<plat_16>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.imgur.com/AaQg3Pp.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<physpi16>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<physpi16>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<physpi16>  ­ ­  https://i.imgur.com/FZ5iI6Y.jpg ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<physpi16>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/el0p0os7u7fz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<physpi16>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.redd.it/r2n8a788qs211.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ 
<physpi16> http://i.imgur.com/DfZdPTy.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ 
<physpi16> http://magaimg.net/img/5xpf.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<physpi16>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.imgur.com/AaQg3Pp.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Guest923>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Guest923>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Guest923>  ­ ­  https://i.imgur.com/FZ5iI6Y.jpg ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Guest923>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/el0p0os7u7fz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Guest923>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.redd.it/r2n8a788qs211.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ 
<Guest923> http://i.imgur.com/DfZdPTy.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ 
<Guest923> http://magaimg.net/img/5xpf.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Guest923>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.imgur.com/AaQg3Pp.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<bleepy4>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<bleepy4>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<bleepy4>  ­ ­  https://i.imgur.com/FZ5iI6Y.jpg ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<bleepy4>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/el0p0os7u7fz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<bleepy4>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.redd.it/r2n8a788qs211.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ 
<bleepy4> http://i.imgur.com/DfZdPTy.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ 
<bleepy4> http://magaimg.net/img/5xpf.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<bleepy4>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.imgur.com/AaQg3Pp.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<nikivi>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<nikivi>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<nikivi>  ­ ­  https://i.imgur.com/FZ5iI6Y.jpg ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<nikivi>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/el0p0os7u7fz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<nikivi>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.redd.it/r2n8a788qs211.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ 
<nikivi> http://i.imgur.com/DfZdPTy.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ 
<nikivi> http://magaimg.net/img/5xpf.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Guest57333>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<nikivi>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.imgur.com/AaQg3Pp.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Guest57333>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Guest57333>  ­ ­  https://i.imgur.com/FZ5iI6Y.jpg ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Guest57333>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/el0p0os7u7fz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Guest57333>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.redd.it/r2n8a788qs211.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ 
<Guest57333> http://i.imgur.com/DfZdPTy.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ 
<Guest57333> http://magaimg.net/img/5xpf.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Guest57333>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.imgur.com/AaQg3Pp.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<sins->  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<sins->  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<sins->  ­ ­  https://i.imgur.com/FZ5iI6Y.jpg ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<sins->  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/el0p0os7u7fz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<sins->  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.redd.it/r2n8a788qs211.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ 
<sins-> http://i.imgur.com/DfZdPTy.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ 
<sins-> http://magaimg.net/img/5xpf.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<sins->  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.imgur.com/AaQg3Pp.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<CompanionCube7>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<CompanionCube7>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<CompanionCube7>  ­ ­  https://i.imgur.com/FZ5iI6Y.jpg ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<CompanionCube7>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/el0p0os7u7fz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<CompanionCube7>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.redd.it/r2n8a788qs211.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ 
<CompanionCube7> http://i.imgur.com/DfZdPTy.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ 
<CompanionCube7> http://magaimg.net/img/5xpf.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<CompanionCube7>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.imgur.com/AaQg3Pp.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Guest9988>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Guest9988>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Guest9988>  ­ ­  https://i.imgur.com/FZ5iI6Y.jpg ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Guest9988>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/el0p0os7u7fz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Guest9988>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.redd.it/r2n8a788qs211.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ 
<Kazuto>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Guest9988> http://i.imgur.com/DfZdPTy.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ 
<Kazuto>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Guest9988> http://magaimg.net/img/5xpf.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Kazuto>  ­ ­  https://i.imgur.com/FZ5iI6Y.jpg ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Guest9988>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.imgur.com/AaQg3Pp.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Kazuto>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/el0p0os7u7fz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Kazuto>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.redd.it/r2n8a788qs211.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ 
<Kazuto> http://i.imgur.com/DfZdPTy.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ 
<Kazuto> http://magaimg.net/img/5xpf.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Kazuto>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.imgur.com/AaQg3Pp.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<drakythe>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<drakythe>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<drakythe>  ­ ­  https://i.imgur.com/FZ5iI6Y.jpg ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<drakythe>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/el0p0os7u7fz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<drakythe>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.redd.it/r2n8a788qs211.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ 
<drakythe> http://i.imgur.com/DfZdPTy.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ 
<drakythe> http://magaimg.net/img/5xpf.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<drakythe>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.imgur.com/AaQg3Pp.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<sdx2321>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<sdx2321>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<sdx2321>  ­ ­  https://i.imgur.com/FZ5iI6Y.jpg ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<sdx2321>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/el0p0os7u7fz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<sdx2321>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.redd.it/r2n8a788qs211.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ 
<sdx2321> http://i.imgur.com/DfZdPTy.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ 
<sdx2321> http://magaimg.net/img/5xpf.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<sdx2321>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.imgur.com/AaQg3Pp.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<mcintosh19>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<mcintosh19>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<mcintosh19>  ­ ­  https://i.imgur.com/FZ5iI6Y.jpg ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<mcintosh19>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/el0p0os7u7fz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<mcintosh19>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.redd.it/r2n8a788qs211.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ 
<mcintosh19> http://i.imgur.com/DfZdPTy.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ 
<mcintosh19> http://magaimg.net/img/5xpf.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<mcintosh19>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.imgur.com/AaQg3Pp.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Ceber>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Ceber>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Ceber>  ­ ­  https://i.imgur.com/FZ5iI6Y.jpg ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Ceber>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/el0p0os7u7fz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Ceber>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.redd.it/r2n8a788qs211.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ 
<Ceber> http://i.imgur.com/DfZdPTy.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ 
<Ceber> http://magaimg.net/img/5xpf.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Ceber>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.imgur.com/AaQg3Pp.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<orliesaurus22>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<orliesaurus22>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<orliesaurus22>  ­ ­  https://i.imgur.com/FZ5iI6Y.jpg ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<orliesaurus22>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/el0p0os7u7fz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<orliesaurus22>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.redd.it/r2n8a788qs211.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ 
<orliesaurus22> http://i.imgur.com/DfZdPTy.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ 
<orliesaurus22> http://magaimg.net/img/5xpf.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<orliesaurus22>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.imgur.com/AaQg3Pp.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<bleepy15>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<bleepy15>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<bleepy15>  ­ ­  https://i.imgur.com/FZ5iI6Y.jpg ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<bleepy15>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/el0p0os7u7fz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<bleepy15>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.redd.it/r2n8a788qs211.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ 
<bleepy15> http://i.imgur.com/DfZdPTy.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ 
<xset29>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<xset29>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<xset29>  ­ ­  https://i.imgur.com/FZ5iI6Y.jpg ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<xset29>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/el0p0os7u7fz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<xset29>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.redd.it/r2n8a788qs211.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ 
<xset29> http://i.imgur.com/DfZdPTy.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ 
<xset29> http://magaimg.net/img/5xpf.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<xset29>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.imgur.com/AaQg3Pp.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<aphel>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<aphel>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<aphel>  ­ ­  https://i.imgur.com/FZ5iI6Y.jpg ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<aphel>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/el0p0os7u7fz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<aphel>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.redd.it/r2n8a788qs211.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ 
<aphel> http://i.imgur.com/DfZdPTy.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ 
<aphel> http://magaimg.net/img/5xpf.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<aphel>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.imgur.com/AaQg3Pp.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<lynxis8>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<lynxis8>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<lynxis8>  ­ ­  https://i.imgur.com/FZ5iI6Y.jpg ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<lynxis8>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/el0p0os7u7fz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<lynxis8>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.redd.it/r2n8a788qs211.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ 
<lynxis8> http://i.imgur.com/DfZdPTy.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ 
<lynxis8> http://magaimg.net/img/5xpf.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<lynxis8>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.imgur.com/AaQg3Pp.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
#upstart 2018-08-15
<FireFly29>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<FireFly29>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<FireFly29>  ­ ­  https://i.imgur.com/FZ5iI6Y.jpg ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<FireFly29>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/el0p0os7u7fz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<FireFly29>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.redd.it/r2n8a788qs211.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ 
<FireFly29> http://i.imgur.com/DfZdPTy.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ 
<FireFly29> http://magaimg.net/img/5xpf.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<FireFly29>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.imgur.com/AaQg3Pp.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<floogulinc21>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<floogulinc21>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<floogulinc21>  ­ ­  https://i.imgur.com/FZ5iI6Y.jpg ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<floogulinc21>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/el0p0os7u7fz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<floogulinc21>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.redd.it/r2n8a788qs211.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ 
<floogulinc21> http://i.imgur.com/DfZdPTy.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ 
<floogulinc21> http://magaimg.net/img/5xpf.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<floogulinc21>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.imgur.com/AaQg3Pp.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<BlueShark1>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<BlueShark1>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<BlueShark1>  ­ ­  https://i.imgur.com/FZ5iI6Y.jpg ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<BlueShark1>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/el0p0os7u7fz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<BlueShark1>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.redd.it/r2n8a788qs211.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ 
<BlueShark1> http://i.imgur.com/DfZdPTy.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ 
<BlueShark1> http://magaimg.net/img/5xpf.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<BlueShark1>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.imgur.com/AaQg3Pp.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<kunwon14>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<kunwon14>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<kunwon14>  ­ ­  https://i.imgur.com/FZ5iI6Y.jpg ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<kunwon14>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/el0p0os7u7fz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<kunwon14>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.redd.it/r2n8a788qs211.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ 
<kunwon14> http://i.imgur.com/DfZdPTy.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ 
<kunwon14> http://magaimg.net/img/5xpf.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<kunwon14>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.imgur.com/AaQg3Pp.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<GeekDude25>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<GeekDude25>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<GeekDude25>  ­ ­  https://i.imgur.com/FZ5iI6Y.jpg ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<GeekDude25>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/el0p0os7u7fz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<GeekDude25>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.redd.it/r2n8a788qs211.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ 
<GeekDude25> http://i.imgur.com/DfZdPTy.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ 
<GeekDude25> http://magaimg.net/img/5xpf.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<GeekDude25>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.imgur.com/AaQg3Pp.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<ziddey9>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<ziddey9>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<ziddey9>  ­ ­  https://i.imgur.com/FZ5iI6Y.jpg ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<ziddey9>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/el0p0os7u7fz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<ziddey9>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.redd.it/r2n8a788qs211.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ 
<ziddey9> http://i.imgur.com/DfZdPTy.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ 
<ziddey9> http://magaimg.net/img/5xpf.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<ziddey9>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.imgur.com/AaQg3Pp.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<sjohnson21>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<sjohnson21>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<sjohnson21>  ­ ­  https://i.imgur.com/FZ5iI6Y.jpg ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<sjohnson21>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/el0p0os7u7fz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<sjohnson21>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.redd.it/r2n8a788qs211.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ 
<sjohnson21> http://i.imgur.com/DfZdPTy.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ 
<sjohnson21> http://magaimg.net/img/5xpf.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<sjohnson21>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.imgur.com/AaQg3Pp.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<niko3>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<niko3>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<niko3>  ­ ­  https://i.imgur.com/FZ5iI6Y.jpg ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<niko3>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/el0p0os7u7fz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<niko3>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.redd.it/r2n8a788qs211.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ 
<niko3> http://i.imgur.com/DfZdPTy.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ 
<niko3> http://magaimg.net/img/5xpf.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<niko3>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.imgur.com/AaQg3Pp.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Fieldy29>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Fieldy29>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Fieldy29>  ­ ­  https://i.imgur.com/FZ5iI6Y.jpg ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Fieldy29>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/el0p0os7u7fz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Fieldy29>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.redd.it/r2n8a788qs211.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ 
<Fieldy29> http://i.imgur.com/DfZdPTy.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ 
<Fieldy29> http://magaimg.net/img/5xpf.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Fieldy29>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.imgur.com/AaQg3Pp.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Majadon11>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Majadon11>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Majadon11>  ­ ­  https://i.imgur.com/FZ5iI6Y.jpg ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Majadon11>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/el0p0os7u7fz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Majadon11>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.redd.it/r2n8a788qs211.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ 
<Majadon11> http://i.imgur.com/DfZdPTy.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ 
<Majadon11> http://magaimg.net/img/5xpf.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Majadon11>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.imgur.com/AaQg3Pp.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<kambiz23>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<kambiz23>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<kambiz23>  ­ ­  https://i.imgur.com/FZ5iI6Y.jpg ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<kambiz23>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/el0p0os7u7fz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<kambiz23>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.redd.it/r2n8a788qs211.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ 
<kambiz23> http://i.imgur.com/DfZdPTy.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ 
<kambiz23> http://magaimg.net/img/5xpf.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<kambiz23>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.imgur.com/AaQg3Pp.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Pici18>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Pici18>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Pici18>  ­ ­  https://i.imgur.com/FZ5iI6Y.jpg ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Pici18>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/el0p0os7u7fz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Pici18>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.redd.it/r2n8a788qs211.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ 
<Pici18> http://i.imgur.com/DfZdPTy.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ 
<Pici18> http://magaimg.net/img/5xpf.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Pici18>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.imgur.com/AaQg3Pp.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Sebastien25>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<swarfega0>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<swarfega0>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<swarfega0>  ­ ­  https://i.imgur.com/FZ5iI6Y.jpg ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<swarfega0>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/el0p0os7u7fz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<swarfega0>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.redd.it/r2n8a788qs211.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ 
<swarfega0> http://i.imgur.com/DfZdPTy.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ 
<swarfega0> http://magaimg.net/img/5xpf.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<swarfega0>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.imgur.com/AaQg3Pp.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<ABIX_Adamj>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<ABIX_Adamj>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<ABIX_Adamj>  ­ ­  https://i.imgur.com/FZ5iI6Y.jpg ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<ABIX_Adamj>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/el0p0os7u7fz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<ABIX_Adamj>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.redd.it/r2n8a788qs211.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ 
<ABIX_Adamj> http://i.imgur.com/DfZdPTy.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ 
<ABIX_Adamj> http://magaimg.net/img/5xpf.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<ABIX_Adamj>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.imgur.com/AaQg3Pp.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Dwarf27>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Dwarf27>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Dwarf27>  ­ ­  https://i.imgur.com/FZ5iI6Y.jpg ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Dwarf27>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/el0p0os7u7fz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Dwarf27>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.redd.it/r2n8a788qs211.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ 
<Dwarf27> http://i.imgur.com/DfZdPTy.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ 
<Dwarf27> http://magaimg.net/img/5xpf.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Dwarf27>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.imgur.com/AaQg3Pp.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<rubdos22>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<rubdos22>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<rubdos22>  ­ ­  https://i.imgur.com/FZ5iI6Y.jpg ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<rubdos22>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/el0p0os7u7fz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<rubdos22>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.redd.it/r2n8a788qs211.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ 
<rubdos22> http://i.imgur.com/DfZdPTy.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ 
<rubdos22> http://magaimg.net/img/5xpf.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<rubdos22>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.imgur.com/AaQg3Pp.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<CompanionCube24>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<CompanionCube24>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<CompanionCube24>  ­ ­  https://i.imgur.com/FZ5iI6Y.jpg ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<CompanionCube24>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/el0p0os7u7fz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<CompanionCube24>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.redd.it/r2n8a788qs211.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ 
<CompanionCube24> http://i.imgur.com/DfZdPTy.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ 
<CompanionCube24> http://magaimg.net/img/5xpf.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<CompanionCube24>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.imgur.com/AaQg3Pp.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<ketas25>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<ketas25>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<ketas25>  ­ ­  https://i.imgur.com/FZ5iI6Y.jpg ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<ketas25>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/el0p0os7u7fz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<ketas25>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.redd.it/r2n8a788qs211.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ 
<ketas25> http://i.imgur.com/DfZdPTy.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ 
<ketas25> http://magaimg.net/img/5xpf.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<ketas25>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.imgur.com/AaQg3Pp.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<xset>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<xset>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<xset>  ­ ­  https://i.imgur.com/FZ5iI6Y.jpg ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<xset>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/el0p0os7u7fz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<xset>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.redd.it/r2n8a788qs211.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ 
<xset> http://i.imgur.com/DfZdPTy.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ 
<xset> http://magaimg.net/img/5xpf.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<xset>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.imgur.com/AaQg3Pp.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<atomicthumbs17>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<atomicthumbs17>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<atomicthumbs17>  ­ ­  https://i.imgur.com/FZ5iI6Y.jpg ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<atomicthumbs17>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/el0p0os7u7fz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<atomicthumbs17>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.redd.it/r2n8a788qs211.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ 
<atomicthumbs17> http://i.imgur.com/DfZdPTy.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ 
<atomicthumbs17> http://magaimg.net/img/5xpf.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<atomicthumbs17>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.imgur.com/AaQg3Pp.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<jrslepak4>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<jrslepak4>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<jrslepak4>  ­ ­  https://i.imgur.com/FZ5iI6Y.jpg ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<jrslepak4>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/el0p0os7u7fz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<jrslepak4>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.redd.it/r2n8a788qs211.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ 
<jrslepak4> http://i.imgur.com/DfZdPTy.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ 
<jrslepak4> http://magaimg.net/img/5xpf.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<jrslepak4>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.imgur.com/AaQg3Pp.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<fryst29>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<fryst29>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<fryst29>  ­ ­  https://i.imgur.com/FZ5iI6Y.jpg ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<fryst29>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/el0p0os7u7fz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<matti20>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<matti20>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<matti20>  ­ ­  https://i.imgur.com/FZ5iI6Y.jpg ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<matti20>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/el0p0os7u7fz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<matti20>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.redd.it/r2n8a788qs211.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ 
<matti20> http://i.imgur.com/DfZdPTy.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ 
<matti20> http://magaimg.net/img/5xpf.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<matti20>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.imgur.com/AaQg3Pp.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<L2355>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
#upstart 2018-08-16
<hubcaps24>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Melody\Concerto2>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<anderx>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<anderx>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Phex>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Phex>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<MuffinMedic11>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<GorillaWarfare9>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<rdococ8>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<supercool16>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<supercool16>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<f24>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<junction00>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<elkalamar13>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Ceber>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Fieldy14>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<jelly10>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<AlwaysHigh18>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<cods8>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<ktr19>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<moonlight5>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<MobileMatt>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Stryyker17>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<jak29>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<nope__>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<pixdamix25>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Galixte>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Galixte>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<unknown27>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<sophiya>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
#upstart 2018-08-17
<TheSilentLink5>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Sousapro7>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<eNbass8>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<MikeSpears4>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<maxalt14>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Raito_Bezarius9> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<Guest89349> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<zaratustra26> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<Peetz0r4> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<Death9165> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<ajvpot10> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<cottongin3> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<barq11> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<Edane18> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<davidebeatrici10> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<lucy_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<ravioli26> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<maskedlua17> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<Turska-3> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<limbo> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<totte> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<OpenSorce> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<FrozenFox17> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<Selfsigned> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<banzaikitten7> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<usrX> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<submain> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<RustyJ6> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<SkIzZaTo> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<x49F> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<iczero6> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
#upstart 2018-08-18
<Zapy0> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<lucy_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<matlock> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<deltam27> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<Torgeir> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<CGML2> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<nyuszika7h29> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<iDanoo12> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<nikow22> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<Madbrad2009> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<Natechip> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<samouy14> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<jimbeamm> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<red-00122> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<ABIX_Adamj> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<alienated> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Guest79333> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<weaksauce23> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<nlsun9> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Skunky7> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Tojil> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<peaches> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<bairdmich> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<moved> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<GTAXL11> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Compu> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<nitrix12> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Ckat25> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Turandot> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<ksx4system27> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Zooklubba16> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<acuzio25> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<BruceS20> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Ambroisie> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<PityDaFool3> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<nortoh> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<pilottage> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<yano13> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Chloe> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Guest81029> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<ynyounuo26> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Matrixiumn> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<OpenSorce> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<dan-0> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Yes_ma`am> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
#upstart 2018-08-19
<GigabytePro7> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<wodencafe28> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<arooni0> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<CompanionCube22> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<jelly9> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<have> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Nazca> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<blocked14> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<ByronJohnson29> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<darxun5> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<drh20> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Keygen> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<ihavoc> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<andirc5089> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<agree> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<ddstreet19> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<naos4> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<spot> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Thorne3> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<phuzion25> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<cncr04s15> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<October> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<JustTheDoctor4> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Guest45420> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<arlen> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
